# My First Film Gig - Advice?



## sugarbumpkin (Feb 3, 2013)

I was part of a team of makeup artists working on a short film called "Three Men and a Laptop."  I was lucky enough to do makeup for the leading lady, one of the male leads, and some extras.  It was too crazy and hectic for me to take pictures of myself at work or the cast members I did makeup on.  I did snap a few pics of the scenes of the lounge, the makeup station, and myself with some of the MUAs on set.


 


 				 					My view from the makeup station.

 ​ 
 


 				 					You can see those bright bright movie lights.

 ​ 
 


 				 					The dinky makeup table shared between 4 MUAs.

 ​ 

​ ​ 
 


 				 					2 of the MUAs (and former classmates!) and me

  	Overall, it was definitely an eye opening experience.  Doing makeup for film is much more different than any other gigs I've done before.  There is a constant need for retouching makeup as it tends to melt under the harsh lights.  I rarely do makeup for guys and I definitely lacked the supplies for it.  It was also rather difficult to work in such a tight space with such dim lighting.  I understand that as a freelance artists I may be called to work in less than ideal settings, but for a film...that's pushing it a bit since the camera tends to pick up all imperfections.  All in all I have learned a lot and I aim to be much better prepared next time.


 		In addition to more makeup, I intend on bringing my own table and some of my own lighting next time.  Anybody have tips or tricks to share?


----------



## femmepastiche (Mar 9, 2013)

What kind of trouble did you have with the men? If it's foundation related, I find that most guys prefer a powder foundation to a liquid one. It's less intimidating..


----------



## sugarbumpkin (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah unfortunately at the time I haven't properly invested in foundations and powders so I only had a few bottles of liquid foundation and some translucent powder.  So pretty much the only thing I used on men was translucent powder which helped mattify the skin a little.


----------

